
Example structure for a npm package written in coffee-script - ekyo777
https://github.com/lodni/npmexample-coffee
======
ekyo777
I post this here in attempt to fuel discussion around this structure before I
begin using it as a template for open sourcing many actual packages in the
next few weeks.

